# Concrete slabs poured.....



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Today I formed and poured the slabs for the Ready Mix Co.. I used Balsa wood forms and Drywall mud with a shot of arcrylic grey. When it was almost cured I used a metal ruler and marked the expansion joints in then, lightly used a 1" paint brush wet for the broom texture. Hopefully it works and they don't lift off the wood. If they do I will re pour them using counter top cement powder and sand and some staples or screws indide the slab to lock it in place. Now I think of that. Both the Building and Batch plant are scratch built from styrene. Thanks for lookin' 

































































Forms stripped and cleaned up!










The maint. building and Batch plant set it place real quick for a few photos.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

perlited patching plaster has a surface similar to screeded 'crete IIRC, and if you add a water based glue to the mix like elmers, it will help it adhere.

but that would be some nice work ya got goin already.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

woah you are acually making your layout out of what is used in real life. Hope you put enough infastructure in your benchwork to support that type of wieght.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> woah you are acually making your layout out of what is used in real life. Hope you put enough infastructure in your benchwork to support that type of wieght.


Yea the Batch plant is modeled after the one I was palnt Manager @ for 5 years. Located in Ft.Irwin Ca.. 
As far as weight I am not worried. I used 1/2" OSB on 1x2" framing, 2x2" I can stand on the table. I know some of you guys like the foam method of building but even on some of the best layouts I can see the layers in the mountains and such where the foam is. I understand weight and ease of construction. I guess its just how I like to model. I am trying to build as much as possible for this layout from scratch.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Great Idea's you got going on! Sweet looking batch plant. Next time you poor concrete, Spray your form boards with Pam cooking spray or rub with wax. Then you can let the mud dry completely with no worries of it sticking to the forms. I do the same process on my RR street crossings.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Great Idea's you got going on! Sweet looking batch plant. Next time you poor concrete, Spray your form boards with Pam cooking spray or rub with wax. Then you can let the mud dry completely with no worries of it sticking to the forms. I do the same process on my RR street crossings.


Ahhhh...........Didn't think of that before the big pour today. I was racing daylight. Yea anything oil based would work. 
Thanks for the compliments Sean!  The roughness on the edges is cool. Looks like it has been around a while! I know I chunked a slab or two on the Loader. Oops.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea good point it's got that well used look, You could smudge it up with some pencil lead to give it some rubber tracks too. Keep up the good work and I'm going to ship you up here to help build mine!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can sure tell what you do for a living! That's just like the real thing!


----------

